# how do i breed convict cichlids??



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

about a month ago i bought a male (i know this because his bars are jet black) then 4 days later i bought a female (i know this because her belly is pink/gold). i put them in a 10gallon alone, well with a danio... i waited a week and a half and then i noticed the female was spouce beating her husband and so i took them to my 30gallon with a jack dempsey and he straightened them out and now there nice, its been a month since i put them in the 30 gallon, my question is, why haven't they had fry yet? what do i do to make them have babies?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Lol the Dempsey is like a marriage councellor 

I dunno about convicts but I do know that some north American cichlids need to "winter" before they will breed, you may want to do a bit of research to see if the need any sort of special parameters before they will spawn.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

First, it's never a good idea to toss a random female cichlid into a tank with a male and expect them to breed. Convicts are probably one of the most likely species for that to work with, but it's better to start with a group of juvies and allow them to pick their own mate/s. 
Second, if they do pair up and spawn, the JD isn't going to be a happy camper. The convicts will probably beat him/her up if not outright killed. A 20L is about the minimun size tank suitable for a pair of convicts, and if you want to keep other fish with them at least a 4' tank with plenty of cover available is a good idea.


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Thanks,
> Jessefish


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

Corwin said:


> Thanks,
> Jesse


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want them to spawn, you have to let them fight first. That's how they "date" before spawning. They're like klingons.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol I like your comparison


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I breed cons. I agree, if they pair up they will beat the JD up, they get EXTREMELY aggressive when breeding. How big are they? If you really want to breed them get a bigger tank for them and put them in there. A 10 gallon is to small for cons. That is why they are fighting. You will have babies for sure if you do this, just give it time. They breed like crazy.


----------

